

Philips wins $10M L Prize for LED-based 60W replacement bulb - lwhi
http://www.edn.com/blog/PowerSource/41224-Philips_wins_10M_L_Prize_for_LED_based_60W_replacement_bulb.php

======
ars
I am most impressed by the 900 lumens. This is a true 60 watt replacement,
unlike the LEDs that claim to be 60 watt replacements, but actually output far
less lumens, and claim "it's OK, the light is directional, so it counts for
more".

And the 10 watt is impressive too - that's better than CFLs (13 watt), which
is not something I've seen before in an LED.

Most commercial LEDs in the market today (and by market I mean physical
stores, not specialty online places) are worse than CFLs in a lumens/watt
measure. (And they rarely actually tell you the true lumens.)

I'm not personally willing to pay more than about $5 for such a bulb, but the
price will come down. (Since I can get 10,000 hour CFLs for $2.)

Edit: Maybe I will pay more - those 3 watts in savings add up to about $11
over the 25,000 hour life of the bulb.

~~~
simonsarris
You can definitely find smaller CFLs. My house is old and has a lot of places
where there used to be gas lamps and instead tiny electric lamps have been put
in, so I have several 8, 10, and 13 watt CFLs in my house. I think I got
almost all of them at either Lowes or Costco.

Here is a GE one: [http://www.amazon.com/Lighting-Compfluo-85382-Compact-
Fluore...](http://www.amazon.com/Lighting-Compfluo-85382-Compact-
Fluorescent/dp/B0044UOU44)

Though of all the ones I tested the Sylvania seem to have the most pleasant
color temperature, and online I can only find their 13W ones.

~~~
Someone
I think the impressive in "And the 10 watt is impressive too - that's better
than CFLs (13 watt)" is in reference to the lumen/Watt measure of the
lightbulb, not to its wattage alone.

------
ck2
The question is how much and how long will it last in reality.

My last "forever" led bulb just died, it lasted 3 years.

I'm not buying a $40 bulb, even from Philips, unless it has a 20 year
warranty.

I think I am going to try this one next, $15 but available in soft-while
intead of just pure white and it's assembled in the USA supposedly:
[http://www.goldengadgets.com/gt-7d-7-watt-led-globe-light-
bu...](http://www.goldengadgets.com/gt-7d-7-watt-led-globe-light-bulb.html)

Note the helpful chart on that page halfway to the bottom (should be near the
top!)

~~~
jerhewet
> The question is how much and how long will it last in reality.

Same goes for the CFL bulbs. For me the failure rate was so high that I
started writing the date on the base of the CFL every time I install a new
one(1). Average lifetime of a CFL bulb so far: 9 months. A _very_ far cry from
the promised lifetime.

(1) I don't buy the cheap knock-offs at the local Big Box Store. I get top-of-
the-line Sylvanias and Phillips CFL's. No difference -- they die just as fast
as the cheap ones do.

~~~
simcop2387
That would make me start to wonder about the quality of the power in my house.
I've seen the power here at my house in the Atlanta area actually drop below
100V for extended periods of time and I could see that causing stress on the
ballasts in our CFLs. Our bulbs that have gone out always seem to be shortly
after one of those events. (This is incidentally why we also have UPSs all
over the house on anything even mildly sensitive)

------
MikeCapone
I have two LED bulbs like this by Philips. The 12.5w (60w replacement) and the
17w (75w replacement). I like them both a lot, and think both brightness and
light quality are good enough for everyday use. Bonus: They apparently don't
attract bugs because they produce less UV light than incandescents.

~~~
MikeCapone
See here:

[http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/03/philips-
ambientled-l...](http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/03/philips-ambientled-
led-light-bulb-12-watts-review-shop-price.php)

------
noibl
This seems to be an iteration on an 800lm/12.5W version which they examined in
[detail][]. There is an incredible amount of electronics packed into these
things but they seem to do a better job than CFLs of replacing ye olde
tungsten-filament-in-argon-filled-flask.

[detail]:
[http://www.edn.com/blog/PowerSource/40511-Philips_LED_bulb_T...](http://www.edn.com/blog/PowerSource/40511-Philips_LED_bulb_Tear_down_Part_I_light_patterns_.php)

    
    
      The yellow plastic of the Philips bulb not just a bulb-like cover 
      over the LEDs, but the phosphor itself. ... The bulb is able to 
      make use of the remote phosphor’s characteristic of emitting light 
      omni-directionally and uniformly, rather than as a point source 
      such as in a standard white LED.

------
ashmud
Do this bulb flicker at [50/60hz] like (consumer grade) LED Christmas tree
lights?

~~~
sbierwagen
I don't actually own one, but the datasheet[1] for the dimming circuit uses a
120 kilohertz flyback transformer.

1: <http://www.cypress.com/?docID=25961>

------
kerridge0
Analysis of presumably an earlier model
[http://sevengens.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/ind...](http://sevengens.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/independent_ambientled_analysis020111.pdf)

------
gamble
Good for them! I have one of these at home, and of the various LED bulbs I've
tried this is the only one that worked well enough to be a true incandescent
replacement.

~~~
dmd
How do you have one of these at home? I was under the impression that they
haven't even started production yet.

~~~
epochwolf
[http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Ambient-Dimmable-
Replacement-L...](http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Ambient-Dimmable-Replacement-
Light/dp/B004IUMGV4)

~~~
dmd
Wow. Thanks!

*edit - this is NOT the same product. The one for sale has a CRI of 80, and looks different too.

~~~
ars
This one has 800 lumens instead of 900, and uses 12.5watts instead of 10.

------
samgranger
They're the only company to even submit an entry :)

------
chaostheory
I'm using their 860 lumens version which looks very similar. It works great

